# Adjusting the brightness in a video



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

I have taken a number of videos using a simple Canon PowerShot S110 Elph. Each video segment looked very clear in the LCD preview when I was shooting it but now that I have it on my computer it is obviously far too dark to make out much detail at all.

Adjusting the contrast and brightness each time I or anyone else watches the video is a pain. Not to mention the fact that the adjustments made in the video player make the video look absolutely terrible.

Is there any program available, free or professional, that would be well suited to the task of enhancing videos the way Adobe Photoshop Elements 3.0 can enhance images?


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ bauhsoj
I would imagine almost any video editing program would include brightness and contrast controls. My Pinnacle Studio 8 does.

Here is a google search to get you going.


----------



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

I was looking at Pinnacle Studio 9.0 but apparently it doesn't support DivX which would be a plus. Anyone have a take on Adobe Premiere Elements 2 or Ulead Video Studio 9?

I haven't found a quality video editor that supports both MPEG-4 and HDV, which would also be another plus. I think Final Cut Pro can do those but I am Mac-less and I don't think Apple is porting so oh well (nevermind the cost).


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

You can use VirtualDub to make the change. It's free and you can add plugins for Divx and Xvid etc.. 

Quick instructions..
File > Open video file, Video > Full Processing, Video > Filters >Add - Bright/Contrast (adjust brightness to about +20% ) then do File-Preview filter. Use the F10 key to toggle output viewing, (F9 for input view).

That should give you an idea if you need to set higher/lower, then adjust by half (down to 10 or up 30%) and keep doing half steps till your satisfied with the output.


----------

